# IBS and Anorexia



## 16896 (Apr 21, 2006)

I am in my final stages of recovery from anorexia which ive had since i was 14 (so about 6 years). For the last 2 - 3 yrs ive suffered ibs symptoms but have only just been taken seriously and been diagnosed by a doctor. I get real bad, like all congested, bloated, bad gas, i feel really sick and get stomach pains that keep me in bed all day. The problem that i need help with is that i live at home and my parents think that this is a way for me not to eat (i.e. become anorexic again). But i get really sick and horrible symptoms when i try and eat for them. Has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## huxley (Jan 14, 2001)

That is a tough situation, do you think they think that you are taking stuff to make you go to the bathroom so you dont have to put on weight or you are just not eating much and using the IBS as an excuse?


----------



## 16896 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey thanx for replying, yes they think both things! They think i want the medication so that i can get rid of food ive eaten and they think that i use it as an excuse to cut out food (or limit the amount of some foods). I'm also finding it hard because they make fun of me, my brother especially, because i get bad gas. Also because i bloat up heaps and as someone who has issues with being able to feel fat on themselves i find this really hard. Im struggling to find people who understand and struggling just to see a way i can make things better again.


----------



## 22403 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just recently I discovered that I may have IBS and I'm still going through the testing required to get a diagnosis. I did some research of my own because doctors weren't really helping and as a result I found out about Heather Van Vorous. She is a patient-expert who figured out how to control her symptoms through changing the way she ate. She has two books published..._Eating for IBS_ and _The First Year_. I've been trying out her advice for about a week now and the amount of pain that I'm in has been significantly reduced. Consider getting her books or 'google' her web-page...that might help with eating.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have been through years and years of anorexia and IBS There is a great blog you can go to for help and for a lot of knowledge and answeresTranscendbulimia.comThe author is Heather She is really great and can give you some helpKAren


----------

